# Jointed Jigging Spoons (pic)



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A couple jointed spoons that I made. I haven't fished with the jointed ones yet and I'm itchy to try them out. For some reason my computer wants to lock up when I'm posting sometimes and when I refresh it puts double pics in my gallery. Anyway, here they are.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30568&ppuser=1901


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good, imo the jointed ones will provide a little more action, especially jiggin through the ice with a load of shiners on the treble. Your paint jobs are looking good also.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice. How did you make them? Are they steel bar stock that you ground or hammered to shape?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

They are made from 1/2" copper tubing. Look in my previous posts for a more detailed description. And thanks again Krusty. I still haven't gotten around to getting any more clear coat, but I wanted to give your color ones a shot before I let you get them all toothed up.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Found ya eyes . Been looking for in the fishing posts. Very nice work my man. I like the added touch of color


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Mike! I kinda found a hobby all the sudden.  I wonder how well these might work on the saugeye down at Atwood this spring. Them dinks we caught last year are all gonna be trophys come May.


----------

